# Trip for 2



## bajacoop

Any suggestions on a trip for 2 people? Hadn't had much luck finding walk-ons. Would like to go off shore and do some fishing without having to pay for a whole boat since there is just 2 of us.


----------



## a387673

*Charters*

Not sure where you are looking, but several do it out of Destin, including Olin Marler Charters.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar

when are u wanting to go? How long of a trip? What do u want to fish for?


----------



## bajacoop

Seems I left out a few details after I lost internet during my first post.

Would be looking at the week of October 13th. We are staying in gulf shores so closer to there is a plus but a bit of a drive is no big deal for a trip that fits the bill.

Don't really care about what we fish for. Would like to catch some big fish or have good action on smaller fish if the bigger fish are not biting.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar

my boat is in Destin. Long ways from Gulf Shores


----------



## bajacoop

About 2 hours. We are driving 10 to get to gulf shores so a little more drive one day is no big deal.


----------



## ironman172

http://www.bearpointmarina.com/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._the_Cold_Mil_Fleet-Orange_Beach_Alabama.html

Cold Mil boat does 5hrs trip for 6 people for 450.00 .... they also do fishing trips too, he told me this time of year it would be for kings or red snapper that is catch and release (out of season) or you could go to the pier and wrestle with some other fish (kings spanish mackerel, and when they get sharked there is your BIG fish ....plenty of sharks around that pier anymore....I'll be there fishing
there is a guy that fished the pier that does fishing trips for a couple people at a time....usually out in front of the pier ....I can try and find out more info if you are interested ....I usually try and find a share in a ride, but I am alone so may be easier

this is part of the pm I got from him for inquiry for the Cold mill 3

Bear Point Marina, the name on it is 3rd Cold Mil. I do a trip of about 5 hours for up to 6 people for $450, that includes deckhand gratuity fishing cleaning etc all together. Most trips we troll for king or else catch and release snapper depending on what everyone wants to do.


----------



## bajacoop

Plan to go to the pier some also.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar

where are u from?


----------



## ironman172

Realtor is a member on here and he does shark charters for smaller groups 2-3....not sure of the price 
here is his info out of Pensacola....might want to join the pier forum to see whats going on, they are usually up to date with reports http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/forum.php

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/realtor-235/

here is his web page 

www.PensacolaSharkFishing.com


----------



## bajacoop

I am from SE Missouri. 

Ironman I am on the gspf website also.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar

I moved here from TN last year, may do some chartering next year for friends and family, I have a 26 ft twin engine boat. No problem catching fish of all sizes. As you know most of the table fish is not in season


----------



## bajacoop

Yeah. Not a big desl about keeping fish. Typically catch enough crappie and catfish around here to have some in the freezer. Looking to have a good time doing something new.


----------



## FreeDiver

Tag N Tail does good work. There's plenty of the inshore guys that can put you on some fish if the weather is nice. Their out of Pensacola so it's not to far from you... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

bajacoop said:


> I am from SE Missouri.
> 
> Ironman I am on the gspf website also.


I recognize your avatar now


----------



## aquaholic

I can take you guys next week..weather permitting ..


----------

